# Twin Peaks Season 2 (the lack of)



## Foxbat (Nov 26, 2005)

This was the only show on TV that I simply could not miss! As soon as Season 1 was available, I spent my hard earned cash to get my grubby hands on a copy. But where is Season 2? For months I've been waiting to see this released. 

Well, here's what's going on - it seems that Artisan were unhappy with the sales figures for season 1. They admit they were decent,  but not good enough. It seems they have decided against a Region 1 release of season 2.
Paramount own the overseas rights and have said (about 2 years ago) that they would release it but we're still waiting.

If you feel, like me, that Dale Cooper and pals deserve a second outing on DVD, you'll find a petition here.  http://www.petitiononline.com/tpdvdnow/petition.html


----------

